# NH Passenger Extra on Sunday (lots of pics)



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunday was a fantastic day here in MD, so before the game I busted out my RS-3s and a freight as well as my NH passenger coaches.



















And some vids of the passenger extra:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5LeouQaYDA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISJR5hXbNGg

The freight with 4 RS-3s and 17 cars:










































Here's a video of the freight:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evx3HifxHbk





Also I do have what I believe to be the only G scale RS-1 in existance, this is the one whose unpainted shell was spotted at last year's Springfield show:










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXIH4Aqylqk

And just in case anyone is familiar with the real Connecticut Central Railroad. The poo poo choo choo, otherwise known as the mainline sewer chief, made a run:


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

Looks good.  Your model of the MLSC has come a long way in a short 4 years.  

See below for Chris' version of this same train, before the modern tankers and S-4 was available:










Note: The CCCL had a GP9, like shown above.  Also, those tank cars have been transferred to the Millersvillanvoa RR.  And if my eyes don't decieve me, I think that is brass rail on the bridge...


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing, i'm hoping to get out soon and run some trains. 
Terry


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Chris,
Nice shots.
It makes a nice looking train.
I remember well, the RS's hauling passengers on the Old Colony line in Quincy, MA waaaaaay back.

I missed the RS-1 at Springfield last year.
My favorite diesel loco of all times.
Would love to see some more shots of it and also its origin.

Tom


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful consist. I especially really like that track bed.  Nice work. 

But I find it all disturbing: Here I am in the dead of winter and you down there in Maryland appear to be enjoying a very nice summer-like season. I will see if we can't share some of our winter weather with you all down that way.  . .


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, the RS-1 is my all time favorite as well. Mine is a model of 0670 which isurvives today and was the first engine I was ever a crew member of in '93. It was built for me by New Haven G Scale and is a stunning model made out of two S-4s spliced together. The only fault I have been able to find with it is because it sits a little high due to being a USA frame sitting on Aristo trucks. I'll try to get more pictures of it and post them soon. 

Ron, I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop. It is February an usually it gets pretty darn cold here (well cold for us not quite your definition I'm sure) but it was 70 yesterday, although they say it will be in the 20s by Sunday. And I thought the weather was crazy in New England.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Chris,
Thanks for the info on the RS.
It still looks nice even though you think its high.
Guess maybe I will have to look at my S-4.
Are you going to York?
Tom


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks GREAT, Chris!  Like both the RS-3's & the RS-1 "kitbash" looks great as well.  Also like the "McGinnis" - scheme heavyweight coaches/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif - are they custom-painted Aristo heavyweights?

I just picked up a 5-car NH set of the the USA Train's streamlined cars myself, with a pair of their PA's to pull it.  I'm having a few "teething"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif problems with mine - I've run 1:20.3 narrow-gauge prototypes up to this point (relatively short cars & locos), and the longer length of the USA cars & PA's are giving me some issues with vertical coupler "slip-by"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif at grade transistions (I have a 3% mainline grade); that & a few tracking issues with the articulated trucks /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif on the PA's; I'm shortly going to be working on solutions to both problems.  When everything works properly, they look FANTASTIC /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif  in operation - I sent you my video of them on their first succesful run as a "video response". Here's the link to my video for anyone else who wants to check them out./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif www.youtube.com/watch


                                                                                                             Tom


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Tom, the heavyweights are custom painted Aristos.  I had the same coupler slip by problems and rectified mine by converting them all to Aristo couplers as that was the standard on my RR anyhow.  Now I can run them with the Heavyweights with no problem.

Oh, and I certainly will be at York.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Chris,
Hope you have the RS-1 with you in York, I would love to see it.
Tom


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have an RS1. It's 1:32 rather than 1:29. It's a brass locomotive...currently in serious need of shopping.


----------



## ynewhaven (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris; 
Nice RS-1, hope to see it at York again! It may have to get coupled to some new Alco equipment. How about a 60ft express mail car, or some GP-9 with the proper mods and Hancock Air Chime Horns. As usual there will be some new goodies with me at York! 
Wayne


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Ynewhaven, show off!!! " align="absMiddle" border="0" src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" /> " align="absMiddle" border="0" src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" /> 
LAO


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Also I do have what I believe to be the only G scale RS-1 in existance, this is the one whose unpainted shell was spotted at last year's Springfield show: 



Chris, 

I also happen to have started building a NH 0670 after I ran the 1:1 0670 for the first time. I got as far as the frame and rough body, and then stopped because of divorce issues. I then moved 3 times since then, and the locomotive went missing among the boxes of locomotive parts (models and real Alco parts). One of these days though, I will try to get back to finishing the locomotive, even if I have changed era and location modeling wise. 

Dave


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratulations Chris! It may sound funny getting this from a Frenchman, but I lived in the US for 9 years and as a teen ager my familly lived for a few month in Hingham Mass, around 1963- '64. There was a New Haven branch that served the harbor there which had been the factory that built Mine sweepers during WW2, and feature what was then the longest building in the US (Over a mile long) That branch used to be served by a pedler that was headed by an Alco RS road switcher in just that livery you did with orange hood and black cab. It looked terrific I still remember it vividly. Brings back memories...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

du-bousquetaire said:


> Brings back memories...


You are not kidding. That was 2011, and I haven't seen a post from Chris for years . .


----------

